# Show off your toddler's artwork!



## Natsku

Gotta love drawings and paintings by toddlers!

Maria decided to go with a scary theme this morning and painted a ghost, a mörkö and a monster 
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0732_zpsj4yfpsjb.jpg

The ghost actually scares me a little...
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0733_zpstx1nm81m.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

They're great, we aren't really getting anything that looks like anything at the moment xx


----------



## Natsku

Drawings/paintings that actually look like something have been a really recent development, like in the last couple of weeks. Although most of her paintings are still very abstract.


----------



## RaspberryK

"Abstract" exactly the word I was looking for :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ted's picture of his little sister :haha:

This is ba ba black sheep :haha:

This one is from the summer but I love it, it's a self portrait, it is sideways


----------



## Natsku

Ah they're great, I like the Ba ba black sheep, its good!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I love Maria's pictures but the ghost one is really scary :haha:


----------



## Natsku

OH thinks it looks like a dead frog :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Fantastic pictures! Micah's are mostly indecipherable at the moment, I can't wait to see his first creations!


----------



## minties

Maria's ghost is spooky! Well done.

This is a picture Sophie drew of me:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150114_074937_zpsq03eqird.jpg

This is one Thomas did of a ninja turtle:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150114_074855_zpsjfac3dae.jpg

And one he drew for you all just now. It's Hello Kitty to the left and himself to the right:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150114_075549_zpsagvyqluf.jpg

Thomas got quite good at drawing when he was a toddler, but refused to draw for almost a year so his drawing skills are mostly unchanged since he turned 3.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas can only do a circle and a straight line right now alongside generic scribbling. These are fab :)


----------



## JessP

Wow those are all really good!


----------



## Natsku

I like Thomas's ninja turtle!


----------



## morri

hehe 

this sums it up mostly scribbles but every now you get a rare gem like the fishy at the bottom . Patience and stamina was finished after that and the rest is the favourite scribble

https://s25.postimg.org/edt8y41gv/IMG_0434.jpg her writing imitation 

https://s25.postimg.org/6av2msgvi/IMG_0432.jpgyou could see a head in there and body. if you look hard enough :haha:

the usual mix of big and small scribbles https://s25.postimg.org/s1gwr44q6/IMG_0435.jpg

https://s25.postimg.org/ntdpp28vi/IMG_0438.jpg


----------



## Natsku

Hah I love it when they try and imitate writing!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Cute pictures! I can't wait for rio's first real pictures!
Love the 'writing' 
My little sister used to do pretend writing like this:
lolololololololololololololol
So cute!


----------



## morri

https://s14.postimg.org/gdebaedlc/IMG_1085.jpg
typical mix of mommy and lo drawing, with some supported drawing( like the 8 she loves with guidance from my hand xD) And redrawing over faces or similar I have drawn)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige did this at nursery a few weeks ago. Its a stegosaurus (male, apparently ;))

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/January%2015/DSC_0774_zps2ojvvi5n.jpg


----------



## Natsku

:haha: its got some balls!


----------



## Natsku

Its not exactly artwork but Maria just learnt to write her name!

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0181_zpsx05v6xtl.jpg


----------



## Leliana

This is what happened when I asked Pud to draw Daddy.

I am a little bit concerned that Daddy might be the bringer of the apocalypse.


----------



## Natsku

:rofl:


----------



## Wriggley

a few years ago my god daughter drew this... :rofl: (see spoiler)

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/2012-08-28113733_zps5aaf271f.jpg


Spoiler
she had drawn round her scissors and still today like 3 years later (shes 7 now) cannot work out why we crack up laughing every time we see the picture!


----------



## Natsku

:rofl: that's bloody brilliant!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha! :haha:


----------



## jodilee6

This is my favourite drawing we've had recently...

Mummy, daddy, Toby and his friend going to the park &#10084;&#65039; (I added the hair at his request)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Natsku

From left to right:
The cat
OH
Me
Our family worker
Maria

Not sure why she did that size order!

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0238_zpsi7xwxyxi.jpg


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy's (3 yrs 2 months) representation of Thomas the tank engine. And Daisy (5 years) art work (!!). She came out of school yesterday having drawn eyeliner at the corners of her eyes...with permanent marker I think as it won't wash off!!
 



Attached Files:







10414899_10152806642739022_5072825596337254321_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 14









481145_10152808681684022_7679075501573724120_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Natsku

Oh dear Daisy!!


----------



## lovelylaura

Poppy drew a picture of me and my sick bowl :thumbup: hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wriggley

lovelylaura said:


> Poppy drew a picture of me and my sick bowl :thumbup: hahaha

:rofl: have you been down with the virus too? my youngest had it then OH had it and then my oldest had it yesterday.. im next up :(


----------



## lovelylaura

I had a migraine over the weekend and I was sick with it. There seems to be a lot going about at the moment though with the weather changing luckily we seem to be avoiding it at the moment!


----------



## laughingduck

Love the artwork on this thread! Here is my daughter doing some colouring. She loves making all her drawings very brightly rainbow coloured! I love them. She is 3 years 4 months here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Natsku

Wow she's really good at keeping inside the lines!


----------



## morri

lo is starting with faces

in blue pencil, there are two dot eyes and the longer reversed l dash is the nose ;)
https://s25.postimg.org/538k2xujv/IMG_1334.jpg

heres the full picture (on the left is a bit more cubistic face (pink with black ears)xD wth head surrounding ears :haha:
https://s25.postimg.org/8cmz9eini/IMG_1335.jpg

https://s25.postimg.org/i9y02gq97/IMG_1335.jpg


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ted's painting of Nanny walking her dog


----------



## Natsku

Can't see any pics in your post morri :(

Maria made these at daycare
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0299_zpsftjclv1z.jpg

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0298_zpshz3smfvn.jpg


----------



## morri

lovely snowman, i dont get my image hoster I always see the pics meh i hope they show now.


----------



## Natsku

I can see them now, looking good!


----------



## mrswhitetobe

Lilia has recently learned how to draw faces.
https://i61.tinypic.com/122ygcx.jpg
She's two years and four months. I'm quite impressed as it even has ears, eyebrows and hair :lol:


----------



## Natsku

Wow that's really good!


----------



## morri

Lovely, Em is the ame age,


----------



## Boo44

Some of Jack's drawings 

(I drew the extremely lifelike blue cow and he copied)
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/578EE2B4-5D90-4117-88AF-99104F3A14B5_zps2stuhygq.jpg

Car
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/13EBC62E-1C2E-40A0-B42E-E7EE693894E3_zpsbyppghlt.jpg

Person
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/17ED1327-E7DC-482B-BA89-B7CC601B55AF_zpshjapextc.jpg

He did all these around 2 and a half, recently he's really taken off with his talking and doesn't seem to be as interested in drawing which is a shame. He will write his name though


----------



## CaptainMummy

Boo, your drawing looks exactly the same as my drawings! 

Ella did this yesterday. she likes to use lots of colours (never the nice bright ones, though!)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/March%202015/DSC_1606_zpsqubgousr.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Jack's latest creation - a house complete with four windows a door and a chimney with smoke coming from it. The wiggly line is a path apparently!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/DF15190D-0071-42BF-8358-A19C51C35DA1_zpsyowlfnck.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

first one is her holding an ice cream.
Second is her and her auntie (my sister) in their swimming costumes lol. That is hearts she has drawn above the pictures

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/March%202015/DSC_1613_zpsfymov82c.jpg


----------



## harveygirl

Wow, Paige's drawings are so detailed for her age. Excellent.


----------



## morri

Daddy :haha: zigzag eyes , big nose and 3 long hairs 

https://s25.postimg.org/wk5bcm6ej/IMG_1383.jpg


----------



## morri

Em tried the graphical tablet xD

https://s25.postimg.org/85kirn7cb/image.jpg


----------



## minties

Sophe drew a picture of herself (left) and a cockroach. The roach is the bug from Wall-e apparently. 

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150328_180133_zpstqojgydy.jpg


----------



## minties

Totally adorable ninja turtle pic Thomas just drew.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150330_073858_zps0cwdq8lt.jpg


----------



## Leliana

Ah minties that is so cute! :D


----------



## bm11

I don't have any pictures of her drawings on my computer but I have a few of her crafts. She goes to an art class for preschoolers and she's made some cool stuff there as well as at home. She makes some stuff at preschool too :)

She made these at preschool last week.
 



Attached Files:







10932338_1517339491862566_1525191545_n.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 2









11023211_959716484048094_2137968301_n.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige drew Anna and Elsa at nursery today

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/March%202015/DSC_1717_zpsoqzfqyeb.jpg


----------



## Natsku

They have got scary mouths!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Haha its lipstick ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

The picture Holly painted today. Not sure what it is, but she got a bit too enthusiastic and painted right through the paper onto the table! :haha:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/9DCB307A-A119-4EAF-92C0-180AD28E533C.jpg


----------



## morri

top row, moons drawn by me, and below moons drawn by lo 

https://s25.postimg.org/m5ixwbu23/IMG_1427.jpg


----------



## Emma23

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll20/EmmaLM23/evanpic_zps3yforkks.jpg

This is my sons from a few days ago. I think he just likes the way the paint feels bless him :haha:


----------



## StaceyKor

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k567/StaceyKor/0739A088-54D0-4BB2-A746-F0B2E499D28F.jpg

Emilia coloured in this card for my Grandad who is in hospital just now. She did it all herself and did all the stamps on it too. I was impressed (she asked me to write the "abcd's" on it though lol) xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

That card is so sweet :D

Paige has been a drawing machine over the last few days. She has literally drawn and coloured at least 20 pictures! Here are a few

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/april%202015/DSC_1932_zpshicetpqd.jpg


----------



## EllaC

Not really his artwork - I don't have any pics of his drawings on my laptop but this is a sign he put on his door a few months ago. That's a zombie, some poison and stinky gas, apparently. 

At least he's sounding things out? :rofl:

https://s17.postimg.org/zdnda9rov/12892022.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

EllaC said:


> Not really his artwork - I don't have any pics of his drawings on my laptop but this is a sign he put on his door a few months ago. That's a zombie, some poison and stinky gas, apparently.
> 
> At least he's sounding things out? :rofl:
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/zdnda9rov/12892022.jpg

Oh my!!


----------



## Natsku

:rofl:


----------



## StaceyKor

EllaC said:


> Not really his artwork - I don't have any pics of his drawings on my laptop but this is a sign he put on his door a few months ago. That's a zombie, some poison and stinky gas, apparently.
> 
> At least he's sounding things out? :rofl:
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/zdnda9rov/12892022.jpg

:rofl: brilliant!!


----------



## morri

EllaC said:


> Not really his artwork - I don't have any pics of his drawings on my laptop but this is a sign he put on his door a few months ago. That's a zombie, some poison and stinky gas, apparently.
> 
> At least he's sounding things out? :rofl:
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/zdnda9rov/12892022.jpg

thats like those posts on buzzfeed xD


----------



## Bevziibubble

EllaC said:


> Not really his artwork - I don't have any pics of his drawings on my laptop but this is a sign he put on his door a few months ago. That's a zombie, some poison and stinky gas, apparently.
> 
> At least he's sounding things out? :rofl:
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/zdnda9rov/12892022.jpg

LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## Natsku

A slightly creepy self-portrait by Maria

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/DSC_0663_zpssynlgpww.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige drew Princess Jasmine yesterday. She scrapped two attempts as she did the hair wrong. Such a perfectionist! I can never quite believe how talented she is!

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/august%202015/DSC_4054_zpsmkofaizp.jpg


----------



## Natsku

Wow!


----------



## minties

Wow! Paige is an amazing artist. I've never seen a 4 year old draw so well. You must be in awe!

Here are some play dough creations of Sophie's that she mad last night. First is Ben from Ben & Holly's little kingdom, next is Gaston from the same show, and last is a skeleton. 

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/20150804_174213_zpsrpyu3spt.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/20150804_174221_zpsdevpxga7.jpg


That's Thomas's foot, he was busy telling her how wrong her creations were and trying to correct them, the bossy boots!
https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/20150804_175337_zpslky47mje.jpg

The kids are both fascinated by skeletons.


----------



## morri

Lovely, and paige is a good at drawing :)

lo is still very much picasso.

thats her cousin stewart .

a sailing boat 

apart from this she is practicing straight lines now, and draws rivers , snakes, mountains..


----------



## emma4g63

Wow paige is amazing...thats so fantastic for her age 

Heres was madis portrait and the first time she wrote her name and you can read it lol 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150709_192318_zpseuwyjqh2.jpg


----------



## KatieB

Lovely writing, Madi! I think that's impressive for her age xx


----------



## AngelUK

that is truly amazing Paige!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks katie i wasnt sure if it was or not as she doesnt go to nursery so nothing to aim agaisnt but i was a proud mummy.. xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paiges most recent works of art (she all done in the last 3/4 or so days!) a couple were done whilst watching a tutorial, which is why they are so good! (both characters from inside out)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Nov%2015/DSC_5775_zpsf2kgnoj3.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Paiges most recent works of art (she all done in the last 3/4 or so days!) a couple were done whilst watching a tutorial, which is why they are so good! (both characters from inside out)
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Nov%2015/DSC_5775_zpsf2kgnoj3.jpg

Wow Paige is seriously talented!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah still has no desire to draw at all! He can write a fair few recognisable letters but ask him for a picture and he always just scribbles and assigns it meaning afterwards. :shrug:


----------



## Natsku

Wow! She is really really good at art, its amazing. That's the kind of pictures I was seeing from talented kids at 10-12 years old when I was growing up.


----------



## AngelUK

I am an illustrator and lemme tell you, your kid is seriously talented! My 8 year old niece who is considered talented is no better!


----------



## Natsku

I just showed those pictures to my OH and his friend. Apparently my OH was doing similar level drawings at that age and he is an extremely talented artist.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thanks ladies :) I knew she was good... But I had no idea she was that good! Hopefully she continues to love drawing and can put her talent to good use someday :)


----------



## minties

AngelofTroy said:


> Micah still has no desire to draw at all! He can write a fair few recognisable letters but ask him for a picture and he always just scribbles and assigns it meaning afterwards. :shrug:

Sophie is the same - more interested in words and her pictures are still scribbles. Thomas was drawing well at 24 months, Sophie...not so much.


----------



## Natsku

Maria is going through a very abstract stage at the moment, lots of lines and dots. Her daycupboard is full of pages of lines and dots and she proudly presents them to me :haha:


----------



## morri

Emilie is the same, :haha:


----------



## Natsku

Maria made a Kiefer-inspired painting/collage at the local art museum


https://i.imgur.com/CNsZMj8.jpg?1


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks fab!


----------



## Natsku

She says its a picture about a waterfall :) underneath all that paint and stuff there's a picture of our town from many years ago but she went and covered it all in paint.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I love Maria's picture! So creative :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella drew her first proper picture and Hannah continues to love drawing. She concentrates so hard, bless her!

Ellas
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Feb%2016/DSC_1036_zps4zgkyhvd.jpg

Hannahs
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/DSC_0936_zpsympig4cl.jpg


----------



## pa2k84

Looks like Ella is going to be like Paige with her drawing, Oliver's pictures look fairly similar to Hannah's if I'm honest!


----------



## CaptainMummy

pa2k84 said:


> Looks like Ella is going to be like Paige with her drawing, Oliver's pictures look fairly similar to Hannah's if I'm honest!

Lol she would be great if she tried, but Ella really isnt interested in drawing or anything. Usually gets bored after 20 seconds!


----------



## Natsku

Any recent Paige drawings? She's amazing


----------



## CaptainMummy

Natsku said:


> Any recent Paige drawings? She's amazing

She hasnt really been drawing as much since starting school but she did this one this morning

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/DSC_1259_zps2z6hjvpi.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

she is really very good!


----------



## emma4g63

Wow ella is great for her age and paiges is amazing !! X


----------



## Natsku

Wow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's Easter picture 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/DEC8BCF4-55B4-49E9-904F-5811DDBE2147.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

lovely!


----------



## morri

pirate daddy in the sea


pirate daddy in the sea in a stormy night(incl sideways rain and lightning)


pirate daddy with his ship


A person


Angry person


daddy


person.



mountains and flags(e)


----------



## Natsku

Love the Pirate Daddy theme!


----------



## morri

Don't ask me how she got to the idea of pirate daddy but it is adorable anyway xD


----------



## AngelofTroy

Great pictures, I love the pirates!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

My son draws me the odd picture but usually wont spend more than 10 minutes drawing or painting. My daughter on the other hand can draw for hours at a time. She draws the same doodle each time until all the page/board is filled in. Here is one of her with her doodle and one of her casually painting. :)
 



Attached Files:







12573738_10153800544959360_4944208144176643464_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 21









12494999_10153771600109360_5807882165384874929_n.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## morri

That looks quite cool actually!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

morri said:


> That looks quite cool actually!

Thank you.
My son is a similar age to your daughter, I'd be well impressed if he drew me a picture like one of yours, let alone that many!


----------



## Natsku

Ooo very Modern Art!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella drew some pictures for her nursery teachers and learned to 'write' her name. She was soooo proud of herself, it was rather cute! 

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/may%2016/DSC_9822_zpshewwf0mi.jpg


----------



## pa2k84

Your girls are amazing, half the kids going to school where i work can't write their names yet and your TWO year can. Mine can barely hold a pen!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Wow that's really impressive.


----------



## AngelUK

That is better than anything my two boys produce! Very impressive!


----------



## SarahBear

Violet isn't much into art. She seems a bit self-conscious about her art abilities. When she does draw, she just scribbles.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow MrsMurphy, your girls are so talented!


----------



## Natsku

Bloody hell, you produce artistic geniuses!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can finally add something! (Micah has never really drawn) This morning he wanted to copy a picture of a cat from a book. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160717_103015_zpsmjkupaif.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

very impressive :)


----------



## SarahBear

Violet started drawing a few days ago!


----------



## morri

a recent one of lo: dolphin with a hat.



a no parking sign.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Great drawings, love the no parking sign, lol.
My 2 year old drew an elephant (a circle with a line coming out:haha:) and I didn't get a picture, it was on her chalkboard.:nope:


----------



## Lady_Bee

I love this thread! Alex has hated drawing ever since he was 2, but recently has developed a strange enthusiasm for drawing maps, thanks to Monkey Island and LEGO Elves... so here is one of his "maps", featuring a gigantic portal to another world (compass in the corner clumsily added by me), and a picture of Naida from LEGO Elves.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5714.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5716.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## morri

sad daddy because he has to work (and no hedidn need hair)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella drew her nursery teacher, complete with 'crazy rainbow hair' She insists on eyelashes now. Think I might have anither budding artist in my hands!

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/aug%2016/DSC_1270_zpsw6ca8bik.jpg


----------



## lau86

Some amazing pictures here! 
We're trying to gently encourage pen holding with ds1 who starts school in a few weeks and has so far point blank refused. But he is getting there and here is his effort from today. He is left handed and had a go at writing his name but it was backwards?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SarahBear

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ella drew her nursery teacher, complete with 'crazy rainbow hair' She insists on eyelashes now. Think I might have anither budding artist in my hands!
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/aug%2016/DSC_1270_zpsw6ca8bik.jpg

Wow, that's impressive! Have you heard of the "draw a person" test? It's a fairly reliable ways of assessing intelligence in children. Yours would indicate that Ella is quite advanced. I suppose you probably already knew that about her though!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I know that when they are going to start school, on their visit the teacher asks them to draw a picture of themselves as that gives the teacher a good idea of how they will perform (my sister has been teaching p1s for the last couple of years) but didn't know it was reliable. Ella has always been advanced, Paige was the same with her drawing at this age, and is ridiculous now. She draws way better than me! (She isn't a genius when it comes to her schoolwork though, she is in the top groups but she has to really work at things whereas some of her classmates just 'get it' so even though she is miles better at drawing than her whole class, she's not the cleverest.)


----------



## AngelUK

I was like that too, miles and miles ahead with drawing, always but seriously horrendous with anything to do with numbers, still am :haha:


----------



## lau86

SarahBear said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Ella drew her nursery teacher, complete with 'crazy rainbow hair' She insists on eyelashes now. Think I might have anither budding artist in my hands!
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/aug%2016/DSC_1270_zpsw6ca8bik.jpg
> 
> Wow, that's impressive! Have you heard of the "draw a person" test? It's a fairly reliable ways of assessing intelligence in children. Yours would indicate that Ella is quite advanced. I suppose you probably already knew that about her though!Click to expand...

Well a quick wiki has indicated this is not the case?? my son can't draw and is very intelligent


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ellas picture this morning of her nursery teacher (apparently every person she draws is the same teacher!) complete with long hair and fingers

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/aug%2016/_20160814_082427_zpstuzcxkvl.jpg


----------



## morri

drawing with watercolours


----------



## AngelUK

This is the first time Dominic did anything that resembles anything at all. This is a palm tree :)

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_7934_zpscg26j1z7.jpg


----------



## minties

Sophie's interpretation of Mother Nature. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/0AF18CB3-5D93-4F16-ABA6-5D7428219A84.jpg


----------



## pa2k84

Loving Sophie's picture, very imaginative


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella did this today. Im not sure what it is, but there is grass and sky. She sort if just scribbled a bit in the middle before deciding to do a background (Paige had just drawn a picture with the same background so ella copied her)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/aug%2016/DSC_1396_zpslzkflhhi.jpg


----------



## .Mrs.B.

These pictures always amaze me. I wonder whether my son (almost 4) could draw like this if he tried. The best I have is a bunny which was an oval with ears, nothing ever gets coloured in unless it's a predrawn picture.
Sophie's picture is so detailed, did she draw 6 legs on the bee deliberately?


----------



## CaptainMummy

Teeny weeny drew her first 'real' picture today. Complete with arms, legs, eyes nose and mouth. She did get help from Ella (who told her what to draw next but never showed her anything) but I think it is amazing. She can colour amazingly too, and has been holding her pens properly since 12 months! Third budding artist :)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/DSC_1499_zpsibthahyb.jpg


----------



## morri

daddy , stewart and me with sunglasses.



yoyos a snake with long hair, a train platform with a tunnel, a knife, a house with doors and wndows (the small one)


----------



## KatieB

That top drawing is very cool, Emilie! :coolio:


----------



## morri

I like how she draws hair. when i drew as a kid it was dead straight but she draws great swirly hair :haha:


----------



## JumpingIn

Finger (hand) paintings


----------



## SarahBear

Violet brought home a bunch of art from her first day of preschool. Much of it was staples in paper, scribbles on paper, and one was even a feather pushed through a magazine collage. But there was one bit of representational art:



She said the red is a lake (although she also called it the ocean... I don't think she has a firm grasp of the difference), the indigo squiggle on the upper left is some ducks. The one on the upper right is a fish. The lower right is a plant. The person is Violet. She said she is disappointed in the picture because she can't swim


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly brought home her very first painting from school :D

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/180A871B-7669-40E3-8F9F-DC659026DAB3.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly painted this at school. She said it is 'a spiky monster bigger than a house or a castle!'

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/B53CF316-18EC-436F-ACBE-75109A3CA763.jpg


----------



## sil

I love this thread and am amazed by everyone's artwork. My ds is 3yr3mo old and still can't be bothered to do anything past scribbling on paper for 30 seconds before moving onto something else.


----------



## morri

a lighthouse :haha:


https://s25.postimg.org/cefsnk8mn/photo_2016_09_21_07_42_02.png
a necklace( on an old piece of paper that already had a house on it..)
 



Attached Files:







photo_2016-09-21_07-42-02.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## .Mrs.B.

This just popped up in my facebook news feed. My son drew it at 25 months old! It's his friend with a head, eyes and a nose, the bottom part was shoes (he narrated as he drew).
He hasn't drawn a person since.
 



Attached Files:







10672281_10152479381563668_176573663037599290_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella drew a witch today. She was very pleased with herself. She drew the face upside down (she does this alot when I'm sitting across from her, because she tries to draw it 'for me') 
Her nursery keyworker also mentioned how good at drawing she is, just like her sister. I don't know where their talent comes from, definitely not me! 

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Oct%2016/DSC_1970_zpscvgcgukm.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

gosh that is really amazing! Even if you had not said what it is, Id have known!


----------



## pa2k84

I can finally join in! Oliver was very proud of his self portrait he painted today at his childminders

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/pa2k84/IMG_20161012_215417_zpskxq3sifv.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Still better than what my two produce :haha: (and I am an illustrator!!)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ok so shes not a toddler anymore, or a preschooler... but Paige did this the other day. She followed a tutorial, but its fab! 
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Oct%2016/DSC_1987_zpsmphccfhn.jpg

I also went to the school and all of her class had drawn a picture of themselves and it was beside their photo. They drew them at the start of the term
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/DSC_1977_zpssrfr75l5.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

that really is very good! :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Paige is so talented!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella wrote her Christmas list (apparently) 
I showed her how to write 'mum' and the rest was all her. Good luck with that, Santa! 
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Oct%2016/DSC_2044_zpsjoztcw9n.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Lol. In am sure he will know what she means


----------



## sequeena

Thomas came home with these recently :)

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-10-19%2014.46.35.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly did this at school today :)
(The hand is James, - he went to grab it just as I took a photo :haha:)
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161019_153946.jpg


----------



## JumpingIn

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ella drew a witch today. She was very pleased with herself. She drew the face upside down (she does this alot when I'm sitting across from her, because she tries to draw it 'for me')
> Her nursery keyworker also mentioned how good at drawing she is, just like her sister. I don't know where their talent comes from, definitely not me!
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Oct%2016/DSC_1970_zpscvgcgukm.jpg

Impressive theory of mind skills for her age too!


----------



## CaptainMummy

A vampire, a ghost and a goblin. 
Some grass and a tree. The words say Roxy (so she says)

https://i1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah91/paigesmummynext/DSC_2075_zps6lkwje6y.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

Feel like I'm always posting in here, but Ella draws daily and is getting better and better. I never thought she would be into it as much as Paige but she seems to enjoy it. 

Today she drew a rainbow and the sun, the person is me and that is a tree with branches and orange leaves (its autumn so they are not green, was her reply when I asked why she wasn't using green) 

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/Oct%2016/DSC_2101_zpspllwwjoo.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

impressive.
I'd post one of my boys' but I feel like a traitor in the face of how not good they are. :haha: :blush:


----------



## morri

lo has suddenly taken a liking to colouring in and shes done 9 sheets so far in a row.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is impressive!


----------



## morri

Here a selection f the others, she must have sat on them for over an hour in total. *total of 11 done in the end)

recently she was writing some names( i was spelling them out for her and she wrote the letters)

"


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great writing! :)

I love her colourful pictures.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly did this at school :)


https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20161214_153857.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly made me this at school today :)


https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20161216_150310.jpg


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella did the Christmas tree completely on her own with no prompting from me The snowman I drew first and she copied. 

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/DSC_0182_zps6feyhstn.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

that is amazing!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, well done Ellla!


----------



## _Meep_

LO's first try at brush painting on her new easel. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(86).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful! &#9825;


----------



## _Meep_

:rofl: I think it's amazing, but then I think it's amazing when she draws a line or sticks a few bits of Duplo together.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

It's not art but I'm so proud of his writing :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0552.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww well done Thomas :D


----------



## _Meep_

He is doing so well! <3 

Been meaning to put this on for ages. LO drew a 'flower'. :haha: I love it.
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(106).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenny1702

My daughter Sofia is 2 years 8 months she loves drawing mummy & daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







20170118_212638.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2









20170118_212607.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eleanor ace

Violet (3 years 9 months) paper dolls- she's obsessed with the Paper Dolls book at the mo


----------



## morri

" messages"


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's painting of waves at sea 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170123_161726.jpg


----------



## minties

That's really cool Holly! Neither of mine can paint anything, it just looks like blobs and swirls.

These are a couple of Sophies Pokemon pictures, she tells me the yellow one is Pichu and the other is Blastoise. I think her drawings would improve if she would hold the crayon properly, she still makes a fist.

https://i64.tinypic.com/swwot3.jpg

https://i68.tinypic.com/k9h008.jpg

Is Lego art? I thought this was quite a snazzy cat house she made the other day.

https://i63.tinypic.com/i2qdfm.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Impressive! My boys are no where near that level!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great drawing and what cool lego art!


----------



## Jenny1702

Sofia 2 years 9 months wrote her own name she's been able to spell out each of the letters from paper and recognise her own name written down since 2 but more recently she is keen to try writing and loves letters/singing the alphabet
 



Attached Files:







Sofia writing her name for first time.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngelUK

very impressive indeed!


----------



## morri

The pokemon look great. and the house is quite good too.



spider man, darth vader with light saber and another random angry person with two lights.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's half term page in her school journal 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170219_103826_410.jpg


----------



## morri

Interesting. Good spelling,


----------



## morri

lo drew a picture story.




E. and S.. at the beach

S. goes diving in the sea by himself, E. is sad. S. is back and E is happy. E walks off, S is sad. S calls the police to bring E back. but instead the police puts E in a cage.


S. is sad. Peter Pan(p) is arriving and tries to open the cage. He ends up in a cage too. P and S andE are in cages. E got out of her cage and helps S open his cage with the key. S gets out and they are happy ever after.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is great!


----------



## morri

and this it was a request from dad on skype to draw a lion, a giraffe, a monkey, a jackal and hyena and a rhino 

so she drew a picture of a "savanna"
with a river, with a person fishing on a boat, the red ones are the jackal and hyena, the grey is the rhino, and on the right is the lion (with an angry face and big teeth) a helicopter, a car on the road a crocodile in the river (and fish) and an orange tree



Playground and a lawn mower in a forest.


----------



## sequeena

Castle for St David's day. Daddy built it and Thomas helped with the painting. Thomas was never going to make a castle why he was set the task I don't know.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0604.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella drew a King today. She was trying to copy a little figure we have and she did a very good job. I couldn't help but laugh at his fingers! 
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/March%2017/DSC_0860_zpsoikwas40.jpg


----------



## morri

pretty cool. lo also did some drawings again the other day 



this is an elephant.


----------



## Bevziibubble

The beautiful Mother's Day card that Holly made me at school :cloud9:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170324_181702_216.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170324_181630_997.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

The Humpty Dumpty egg we made for school 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170329_184436_056.jpg


----------



## .Mrs.B.

A couple of bits from my just turned 3 year old. :)
The first one is meant to be peppa pig with a curly tail. The second one is her first attempt at writing her name, Nikita.

The name says N!k!t (lll) a.

The extra lines are because she was trying to get a line through her t.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Kitty's Picture 25.5.2017.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3









Nikita 25.5.2017.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly said this is me as a robot 
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/20170519_152338.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry I don't know why it's sideways!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hannahs latest drawings are all the same. Face after face after face!

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/june%2017/DSC_1622_zpsjyjkz68y.jpg


----------



## pa2k84

Hannah who is not yet even 3 drawing faces and bodies! Third artist in the family then!


----------



## DebbieF

Keira's first drawing that actually looks like what it is supposed to be! :) I was so proud of her. (It's a puppy)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bevziibubble

The treasure map Holly made :cloud9:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella loves to write these days, and this was the first time she has tried to 'follow the dots' (usually she just copies words herself) and she has outdone herself and did them almost perfectly! She was also practicing her numbers. 2 is a struggle, but she manages the rest pretty well herself lol

https://fs5.directupload.net/images/170723/ylbctk4f.jpg
https://fs5.directupload.net/images/170723/h69mntde.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly decided to wallpaper the patio window!


----------



## morri

a dinosaur.



did some tie dyeing and the colour ful on white is lo's.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We made a spider at messy play group today


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly made a calendar


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hannahs creepy picture she did today!


----------



## AngelUK

lol a little creepy perhaps but still really impressive considering her age. Btw how is she over 3 already?! :wacko:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lol yeah, she's a fab little artist, and I have no idea! Time is just flying in.
Ella drew me a picture this morning 
<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, lovely drawings :)


----------



## Phantom

My kids clearly need to do art more because they're not as artistic as some of these talented kiddos!


----------



## morri

she did this pic without any input of me I just looked up and there was most of it already.(she asked for help with the smoke so i cut out some smoke for her)


thats olaf from frozen in playdough. 


thats herself and her fav toys sleeping 
(which can be seem here ;) 


duck from sarah and duck . (from memory)

(she also added scarf lady hattie and sarah and then they all ended up wearing black costumes so it all ended up very black and I am glad I took a pic of it before it was just a very black picture xD
)



lo loves drawing volcanoes. she draws plenty on my phone (simple draw app)
and a green ogre next to it(the biggest in the world stomping around)



this is a bench she drew on my phone 

and one of her volcanoes from my phone(getting cracked by hammers)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great pictures :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Violet drew a picture of me wearing a crown looking at myself int he mirror :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Easter card Holly made


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aww, "my baby brover James" :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Baby drover lol! That is too cute.


----------



## Bevziibubble




----------



## CaptainMummy

First picture Ella drew at nursery on Monday and second picture Hannah drew yesterday, it's of herself apparently.


----------



## AngelUK

Such talented girls :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly's drawings of our new fish (Daisy and Rosie!)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hannah did a birthday card for one of her nursery friends... not sure about the cats tail!


----------



## AngelUK

LOL! But you know that is so many miles better than what my boys do and they are 3 years older!


----------



## morri

lo is in an English group run by an welsh expat lady(who was a primary school teacher in the UK) here where I live. It was just the best time that she started it, I thought after 7 sessions or so she might be able to put some words together but no she literally could read level 1+ books after her first session. (we use songbirds series) she also reads some level 2 that I have got around but she prefers writing to reading herself though. 
she started in April and she wrote this letter for her dad all by herself recently(yes she needs to work on spacing her words xD)

so it says " Dear dad love and kisses and hugs for christmas" (yes thinking of christmas in summer, I guess it is tough if you re born near christmas ;) ) at the bottom it says happy and at the backside i spelt out birthday for her. 



and for pictures: 

lo is a firefighter who extinguishes a fire in a rocket,


and a container ship

regarding colouring in, she is just like me at that age, fast and sloppy. :haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ellas pictures she did for her two keyworker at nursery. I am dreading her last day on Thursday! She has such a close bond with them, they are amazing and she will miss them so much. I will 100% cry.


----------



## AngelUK

Aww that will be a wrench! But I am so impressed! She writes more neatly than my boys and her drawing is amazing!


----------



## CaptainMummy

AngelUK said:


> Aww that will be a wrench! But I am so impressed! She writes more neatly than my boys and her drawing is amazing!

Angel she is a perfectionist, throws mini tantrums and scribbles all over her pictures if she makes a mistake. I used to think Paige was bad but Ella has her beat lol. Good luck to her teachers when she starts school! 
She is so so good with a pencil though, she hasn't been taught how to write yet, but I was watching her do this (I wrote the words and she copied) and alot of them she was actually forming them correctly rather than just drawing them.
I have a feeling I will need to speak to her teachers when she starts school because she will probably be bored, and a bored Ella = wild, misbehaving Ella!


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck! lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

Not really artwork, but Ella was at a school holiday club this week (2 hrs a day, Mon-Fri) and she wrote this letter for the lady that took it as it was the last day. I just love watching her writing, she forms almost all of her letter properly and she hasn't even started school yet!


----------



## pa2k84

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Not really artwork, but Ella was at a school holiday club this week (2 hrs a day, Mon-Fri) and she wrote this letter for the lady that took it as it was the last day. I just love watching her writing, she forms almost all of her letter properly and she hasn't even started school yet!

Your kids are amazing, she writes better than my 8 year old and my 4 year old can just about write the O of his name!


----------



## morri

I asked lo to draw earth and then she added the sun and a meteorite hitting earth....


----------



## CaptainMummy

Still only 3 and drew this today :wacko:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that's impressive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It’s no Picasso but it’s the first piece of artwork Daisy has brought home since starting nursery last week :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww how sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## morri

not exactly toddlers anymore but well
xD 
hedgehogs in leaves.


 Her cousins and her grandparents and she wrote sth in German ( first time i see her do tht but her cousins and grandparents are german) 
( this picture is for granma and grandpa)


----------



## _Meep_

First induction today ... :cry:


----------



## Nikki1979

Loving all the artwork. My little one hates drawing.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## morri

i would post tons of stuff too but it is been long since shes been a toddler xD


----------



## Bevziibubble

I feel like this is a work of art :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## _Meep_

A Halloween card we made together (she did most of the cutting out/drawing/colouring in).

Also, not really art, but two examples of the lists she has been into making recently. We have been doing letter formation at home for a while now, but she has really taken off with it (both the formation and letter recognition) since she started school in September. She is also reading really well and spelling simple words. I am so proud of her. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, well done N. She's doing really well :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James' artwork from nursery


----------



## _Meep_

Bevziibubble said:


> James' artwork from nursery
> 
> View attachment 1072530

It looks like a festive pair of lungs. I adore it. <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a good description :haha: He wouldn't tell me what it was, I don't think he actually knew himself!


----------



## minties

Hopefully this link works! This is Emma's picture of her dad (the angry scrawny thing to the left) and myself.


----------



## AngelUK

Aw so cute! Her pic of her dad looks a bit like Bert from Ernie and Bert lol


----------



## minties

We broke up this year, Emma cottoned on that I'm now much happier and daddy isn't so pleased .


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I see. I am sorry you broke up but I am glad if you are happier now. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Made at nursery


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly drew this :fish:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly painted me a mug <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

..


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Doing some colouring. His pencil grip still isn't the best


----------



## _Meep_

N's was also not great at this age but now she can write and draw!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Made a wooden fire engine at nursery and painted it himself.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Our front window with mine and the kids' #chasetherainbow contributions. Hoping to spread a bit of hope and positivity during this difficult and uncertain time <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Titanic model


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------

